# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Witte afscheiding??

## carola1982

hallo,

ik verlies nu sinds enkele dagen witte afscheiding, het is veel meer dan normaal.
ook ben ik bijna 4 dagen overtijd.
we zijn al 2 jaar druk bezig om zwanger te raken dus ja ben nu wel ongerust.
de zwangerschapstest gaf aan dat ik niet zwanger ben?
weet iemand of die afscheiding hiermee te maken heeft??
Ook heb ik een opgezwollen buik en ben erg moe>

graag hoor ik van jullie

----------


## katje45

Hallo Carola,

Ik zou als ik jou was na een paar dagen nogmaals een zwangerschapstest doen. Het is mogelijk dat je urine niet voldoende geconcentreerd was. Het liefst dus ochtendurine.
Het komt nl. bij een zwangerschap voor dat je meer afscheiding hebt, maar het kan ook zijn dat je eicel net wel bevrucht is geweest maar niet ingenesteld is.
Maar ik duim voor je dat het eerste van toepassing is.

----------

